# Hope for those hurting.



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

2 Years ago today was the anniversary of one of the worst days of my life. I didn't even realize what day it was until a friend posted something about his fiance who died on the same day. That's got to be a good sign right? Not being affected at all by the day?

Just wanted to give some hope to all the people here who are experiencing infidelity. You may think your world is over, that your life is going in the sh*tter. I'm here to tell you that it does get better. You WILL get over this. You can have an amazing life. I am all smiles today and not at all envious of the "fairy tale" life I once believed I was in.

Life is full of awesome people, great adventures, and interesting experiences. Don't let any one person or event ever keep you from enjoying it. If you are in the dumps, accept your pain and sadness, don't try to suppress it, but work through it. You will gain strength from this and be able to better appreciate the amazing world you are surrounded by but probably overlooked. Get out there and try something new that you never would have done before, I guarantee you will have a new outlook on life.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

I just past the 2 dates of my wifes 2 ons (2years) and like you I really didn't think much of it til the days past. 
Your right, you can have a better life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Coguy, you must have left your cheating wife. That's the only explanation for your happiness that I could believe. Once trust is broken by infidelity, it is broken for life.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

WalterWhite said:


> Coguy, you must have left your cheating wife. That's the only explanation for your happiness that I could believe. Once trust is broken by infidelity, it is broken for life.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


Yep, at the time I was devastated but looking back couldn't imagine why I stayed as long as I did. There are people dealing with cheaters today scared of ending their marriage. I want to help those people ease their fears.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 28, 2013)

I think for most people there is a feeling, that once the separation and/or divorce ball gets rolling, it is much like jumping off a cliff. So, the same trepidation one feels standing on the side of the cliff is felt as one decides whether to wrestle themselves out of the quagmire of infidelity and jump, or to hang on to the cliff of hope (right down to the last fingernail for some) that somehow things could be repaired. Without a doubt, it is a gut-wrenching moment of decision.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Coguy great post. Some similarities in my situation 

Life really can improve post cheating 

It certainly has for me. 

It is tough to face the fact that the fairy tale was all BS. And pulling the plug took courage but was the right decision in our case. 

You can redefine your life and find happiness after suffering through the trauma this particular life experience brings. Some do it through R, others through D. 

Best wishes to anyone suffering. 
WD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"You may think your world is over, that your life is going in the sh*tter. I'm here to tell you that it does get better."

Nietzsche may have had some bat-s**t crazy other ideas in his philosophy, but he was d**n sure spot on when he said:

"That which does not kill us, makes us stronger."


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great post CoGuy. Today is the 1 year anniversary of my divorce being final. This time last year I wondered if I would be depressed forever. Although I am not completely healed (after 27 years of marriage) I am doing 90% better. I have wondered myself how I put up with my ExH's crap all these years. It does get better!


----------

